# Lydd - 25th April



## medwayjon (Apr 9, 2009)

Booked a 4-ball for 10.30 for myself, homer, leftie & HTL.

Â£25 each including a full english breakfast before the golf.

If anyone wants to join us, let me know.

Its a great course and exceptional value.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 9, 2009)

Ideal. I'll be there early on the range and will be partaking the breakfast this time.


----------



## medwayjon (Apr 9, 2009)

I will definately be on the range and even more so at the brekkie table.


----------



## HTL (Apr 9, 2009)

Good stuff, cant wait. Homer, you bringing the camera?


----------



## medwayjon (Apr 9, 2009)

I will remember my camera, and memory card this time also!


----------



## HTL (Apr 9, 2009)

I will remember my camera, and memory card this time also!
		
Click to expand...

Just don't go putting it in the washing machine this time! 

Cant wait for the big fry up, Golf and some banter - Good Times! 

Defo taking the 5 iron off the first this time. Assuming we are going off the whites again?


----------



## medwayjon (Apr 9, 2009)

Hywel, you big tart!

Im taking the driver again, me and Roger will show the way for you.

Definately looking forward to the day, hopefully the masterbrew wont be off this time either.


----------



## Leftie (Apr 9, 2009)

Well done MWJ.  Lookinf forward to it.

All I've got to do now is somehow square it with Mrs Leftie as I'm playing at Crowborough Beacon the next day.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 9, 2009)

If the weather is dry I'll bring the camera but don't want to be worrying about it if it tips down and the golf bags starts to get wet. I'm armed with my new R7 Limited so the 1st will be a doddle now. HTL - team colours again!!


----------



## HTL (Apr 9, 2009)

Yep team colours Homer, we will look quite the item!


----------



## medwayjon (Apr 9, 2009)

Bring it on.... When the pressures on, Im the man!


----------



## Leftie (Apr 9, 2009)

MWJ.  Will you be in pink or lilac this time?  

I really need to know as I need to decide on a new outfit.  If you decide pink, I think that I will go for a lavender top with cerise trousers.

Whatever you do, don't wear that "kiss me quick" hat....


----------



## nomadpaul (Apr 10, 2009)

ha ha ha...i'm beginning to worry about you lot


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 10, 2009)

Depending on the weather I might just break with my red outfit and wear a rather snazzy adidas top that would be made for the occasion. Decisions, decisions!


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 11, 2009)

Tarts, the lot of you.


----------



## medwayjon (Apr 11, 2009)

I will be wearing my sky-blue shirt and matching Titleist Cap combo.


----------



## medwayjon (Apr 12, 2009)

Now 5 of us, Mawgan is joining us also.

He is a big hitter lads.

Anyone else to join us?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 12, 2009)

Ideally need another to make two threes. If not how about HTL and I going out in a 2 ball. We were going to have a head to head over a couple of courses with loser buying a lunch somewhere. Might be a good 1st course to start with.


----------



## medwayjon (Apr 12, 2009)

Sounds fair enough, hopefully though we can get another 3 participants and make a nice pair of 4-balls.


----------



## medwayjon (Apr 13, 2009)

We are now 6 strong.

Richard (smudge) is joining us also.

2 more spaces.


----------



## medwayjon (Apr 13, 2009)

If we are 6 I reckon chuck the balls up and go out in 2 3-balls?


----------



## medwayjon (Apr 13, 2009)

We are booked in as 2 3-balls at present, Lydd are very accommodating and have said if 2 more want to join to make 4-balls it will be a pleasure.

Best thing is the guy remembered us from last time. Thats always nice when you get a personal touch.

Anyhow, looking forward to it and will start selecting my wardrobe soon.

Mawgan has already put a nice outfit together.


----------



## Leftie (Apr 13, 2009)

What tee time have we got? Or have I missed it.

I mentioned the event to a mate of mine who may well be able to make it if we need another one.


----------



## medwayjon (Apr 13, 2009)

Capt Gray is joining us also.

That makes 7 of us. 1 more to make 2 4-balls.


----------



## medwayjon (Apr 13, 2009)

10.30 1st tee time Roger so meeting 9.30 for the range/brekkie.

If you bring your pal that will make a nice pair of 4-balls!

Cheers, Jon.


----------



## medwayjon (Apr 15, 2009)

8 people now, 2 fourballs.

Chippie will be joining us for this event.

Cheers.


----------



## chippie (Apr 15, 2009)

will be nice to meet you all, what h/c do you all play off?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 15, 2009)

I play off 14 but its not about the quality of the gold on these days its about having a laugh. We might put 2 quid in each for the winner to buy us all a drink but thats about it. Lydd is quite a challenging course especially from 2 through to 14 and a nice closing hole


----------



## medwayjon (Apr 15, 2009)

Possibly upto 9 with lefties mate going to let us know.

I play off 27.

Love Lydd.


----------



## Leftie (Apr 15, 2009)

Currently struggling off 12.4.  Might be up to 12.5 (13) after this w/end medal.  

It doesn't really matter though.  The main thing is meeting some people that you have played on a few occasions before and those new to the meets.  It's like a virtual golf society - old and new friends.

If it were serious golf then MWJ would be playing off about 16, HTL off 14, Homer scratch and I would be off 16 where I rightfully belong  .

I'm quite happy about these bandit h/caps however.  The winner gets to buy the drinks. Mind you, I've never seen so many dropped shots in the last few holes


----------



## captgray (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey Guys the way I played with Mawgan today was pathetic lost 4 balls.
driver and 3 wood right right right.
Until last 2 holes.
If I cant get this sorted, probably too tight a grip, not rolling hands etc I think I would be an embarresment.
Or else just use a rescue all the way to keep it straight.
G


----------



## medwayjon (Apr 17, 2009)

WelshJim may be joining us also, going to get back to me on it.

So 9 at present, possibly 10.


----------



## MVP (Apr 17, 2009)

whats the weather looking like for this one?


----------



## medwayjon (Apr 17, 2009)

Long range looks good.

You fancy joining us Lewis???

Will be a good course for you!


----------



## MVP (Apr 17, 2009)

maybe if i get some money next week... the mrs shouldnt mind as im long due a game, id like to. whens the latest i can let u know?


----------



## Leftie (Apr 17, 2009)

Errrm

Possibly cloudy with some sunny spells. Should be dry but there is a chance of rain which may be heavy locally with a risk of thunder. Winds light to variable with strong gusts in places. Snow is possible on higher ground but generally the temperature should remain above freezing apart from some areas in the country where it may drop to below 0 degrees C, 32 degrees F.

WEATHER WARNING...   There is a 50% chance that we may get some weather


----------



## medwayjon (Apr 17, 2009)

Its Â£25 Lewis,

If you could let us know by monday/tuesday that should be fine.

Really looking forward to this one, should be a good crowd of us and a darn good game also.


----------



## MVP (Apr 17, 2009)

ok mate should be able to tell ya tuesday cheers.

so thats 25 quid for golf... how much for bets n beers


----------



## medwayjon (Apr 17, 2009)

We usually just chuck in Â£5 a corner for the stableford.

Beers? Leave that upto the individual groups?


----------



## MVP (Apr 17, 2009)

hope everyones got some sensible handicaps now!!!


----------



## medwayjon (Apr 18, 2009)

9 definates, possible 2 more as waiting to hear from welshjim and mvp.

All comers welcome, need to let them know by tuesday of definate numbers.


----------



## CrapHacker (Apr 18, 2009)

I have a few problems with arranging it, but if it's at all possible would anyone mind awfully if I turned up with a 2nd hand King Cobra Driver which I was given for short term usage (until I can afford summat proper like ) because it is now illegal for competitive golf.

I can guarantee that there will be no 300 yd drives.

BUT 

My irons are awesome !!!!!


----------



## medwayjon (Apr 18, 2009)

No problems at all with you joining us, let us know by tuesday if possible and I will book you in.

Cheers.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 18, 2009)

If we have such a large number will be able to go off the whites still


----------



## medwayjon (Apr 18, 2009)

Shouldnt be a problem, they dont mind as it is only 300 yards or so difference.


----------



## medwayjon (Apr 19, 2009)

Welshjim is out. Waiting to hear from MVP and Craphacker as to if they can make it.


----------



## HTL (Apr 19, 2009)

We still teeing off about 10:30? 

I just got back from a spot of retail therapy (gotta look good during the occasion) spent wwwaaayyyy too much on the new Adidas 2009 Golf stuff like this:- http://www.golfposer.com/climacool-motion-polo-black-apple-cat-19-subcat-88-product-647

Cant wait guys! Remember im off 22.


----------



## medwayjon (Apr 19, 2009)

1st Tee-Time is 10.30

As we are 9 we will go out in 3x3's and then adapt if the other 2 join us.

I will be getting there for 9am for a warm up on the range.

To everyone, all money to be paid direct to the pro-shop, he will then issue you with a voucher for brekkie.


----------



## HTL (Apr 19, 2009)

Good stuff fella will also aim to get there about 9:00am, want to have time to enjoy the big fry up and have a perv on your new sexy sticks.  

If we play 3x3 what format shall we play? Team Stableford for some banter and individual score to take the Â£.


----------



## medwayjon (Apr 19, 2009)

Yeah I reckon individual stableford and then a team comp.


----------



## MVP (Apr 19, 2009)

what bounce u got on ya wedges jon?


----------



## Leftie (Apr 19, 2009)

http://www.golfposer.com/climacool-motion-polo-black-apple-cat-19-subcat-88-product-647

Click to expand...

Tart 




			Cant wait guys! Remember im off 22.
		
Click to expand...

That's got to be a 4 shot penalty for fibbing   

Had a shocker in yesterday's medal.  Now back to 13


----------



## MVP (Apr 19, 2009)

sounds like im off 28 at this rate!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 19, 2009)

I've got a couple of sexy adidas shirts depending on conditions etc. Might need to show them off at the Belfry though as Lydd is a bit chilly if the old wind blows.

I've got to be upfront and say I'm on a very tight budget for the day so I can't afford to throw too much into the hat for prizes. In fact its that tight I might opt out and just play my own game (it depends how I can juggle finances after a couple of unbudgeted problems at home)


----------



## HTL (Apr 19, 2009)

How you getting down to Lydd mate? Do you want a lift?


----------



## MVP (Apr 19, 2009)

The eagle has landed!!!!!! 


IM IN!


----------



## medwayjon (Apr 19, 2009)

Cool beans, that 10 definates!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 19, 2009)

What we going to do - 2 x 3 and a four


----------



## MVP (Apr 19, 2009)

sounds good! i wanna group up with htl! if thats poss


----------



## medwayjon (Apr 19, 2009)

Im happy to group those that know each other if thats ok with them.

I know that roger has a mate coming and that captgray and mawgan are club-mates so that could be the 4.

We then have Me, HTL, Homer, MVP, Smudhe & Chippie.

I was going to suggest throwing the balls up for the 3-balls?


----------



## CrapHacker (Apr 20, 2009)

Can't shift things around to clear Saturday

But if you could just rearrange it all for Friday, I'd probably be able to sort something, if that wouldn't be too much fuss for everyone  

Sorry, but thanks for giving me the chance, and hopefully I'll make the next Sussex / Kent do.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 20, 2009)

I was hoping to be paired with HTL as we are the dream team and may be playing as a pairing throughout the summer so it would be good practice.


----------



## medwayjon (Apr 20, 2009)

I'll just play with whoever then, let you sort it amongst yourselves.


----------



## HTL (Apr 20, 2009)

MVP-HTL-Homer 

MWJ-Chippie-Smudhe

Lefties gang

Good times. Cant wait!


----------



## medwayjon (Apr 20, 2009)

Works for me fellas.

Anyone else interested? Need to know by tuesday.


----------



## Leftie (Apr 20, 2009)

It might be 3x3balls.  My mate still isn't sure if he can make it or not.  I'm pressing him for a definite yes or no and hope to hear tonight/tomorrow am.

What's with you guys and HTL?   

Random draw is best and stops all arguements.  Names on cards, shuffle and draw.


----------



## medwayjon (Apr 20, 2009)

As I say, Im not fussed.

I was in favour of a draw so lets do a draw!

Im worried roger, I think there is some definate man-love for Hywel


----------



## HTL (Apr 20, 2009)

I like it. Im up for a draw, balls chucked up before we go off is always fair / fun.


----------



## Mawgan (Apr 20, 2009)

For what it's worth, I think the idea of a draw has to be the preferable method.  Isn't the day an opportunity to meet and play with new friends, rather than sticking to previous pairings?

No offence meant to any other suggestions, this is no more than my opinion.


----------



## Leftie (Apr 20, 2009)

Isn't the day an opportunity to meet and play with new friends, rather than sticking to previous pairings?
		
Click to expand...

Exactly


----------



## chippie (Apr 20, 2009)

Yep, agree with Mawgan, fairest way. Apologies in advance to who ever draws me though


----------



## medwayjon (Apr 20, 2009)

Range, brekkie, then golf.

I am the fat bloke with hair!


----------



## HTL (Apr 20, 2009)

Im Welsh and wear lots of Red.


----------



## MVP (Apr 20, 2009)

depending whether i get paid, i'll have an afro and beard or a skin head and clean shaven!!

i thought htl and homer woul dbe good as i played with lefti smudge and jon


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 20, 2009)

I'll play with anyone. If the consensus is to pick randomly then I'll go with that. I haven't chosen my ensemble for the day yet


----------



## medwayjon (Apr 20, 2009)

Im sure there will be pink involved somewhere for me.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 20, 2009)

Bunch of ponces. Ooh, can I play with... Ooh, I'll be wearing... Jeez. Glad I ain't coming.

I'll be the bloke going green, sat at home feeling left out.

Well, not quite, got another medal on Sunday, and I need the practice round my own track.

Have fun guys.


----------



## HTL (Apr 20, 2009)

I'll play with anyone. If the consensus is to pick randomly then I'll go with that. I haven't chosen my ensemble for the day yet
		
Click to expand...

Remember winners wear red mate!


----------



## MVP (Apr 20, 2009)

Im getting a bit excited about this! looking at the course planner im gonna wear my flotation suit!.


----------



## MVP (Apr 20, 2009)

when you next up the range jon? im probably going tomorrow night to sort out that 50 yard push  and 30 yard pull.


----------



## medwayjon (Apr 20, 2009)

I'll play with anyone. If the consensus is to pick randomly then I'll go with that. I haven't chosen my ensemble for the day yet
		
Click to expand...

Remember winners wear red mate!
		
Click to expand...

No, gooners wear red, and that is why I will never wear that tainted colour.


----------



## MVP (Apr 20, 2009)

well said jon

Man u wear red as well there a load of scum too
Keep it blue and white! and yellow


----------



## nomadpaul (Apr 20, 2009)

I'll play with anyone. If the consensus is to pick randomly then I'll go with that. I haven't chosen my ensemble for the day yet
		
Click to expand...

Remember winners wear red mate!
		
Click to expand...

except Liverpool , Arsenal or Man utd over this past week


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 20, 2009)

Winners wear green. Ireland, grand slam winners. Sounds good, doesn't it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 20, 2009)

I have a snazzy orange and blue adidas shirt thats looking for an outing or I might go Gary Player and go monochrome


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 21, 2009)

I was hoping to be paired with HTL as we are the dream team
		
Click to expand...

That sounds like a challenge to me


----------



## MVP (Apr 21, 2009)

sounds more like a catwalk this post!


----------



## Leftie (Apr 21, 2009)

orange and blue adidas shirt
		
Click to expand...

Have you no dress or colour co-ordination sense?


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 21, 2009)

Have you no dress or colour co-ordination sense?
		
Click to expand...

This is Homer you're talking about Rog


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 21, 2009)

I think I'm hurt by that!


----------

